# Freerider für kleine Ladys!



## Zitronella (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem mit dem Freeriden angefangen. Bisher habe ich mir mal ein Bike im Bikepark ausgeliehen oder mein Tourenbike Canyon Nerve mit 120mm Federweg dazu missbraucht.
Jetzt fehlt mir zu meinem Glück nur noch ein eigenes Bike.
Das Canyon Dropzone habe ich mir vergangenes Wochenende in S angeschaut. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob es mit 16,5 Kg in Größe M zu schwer ist. Zudem bin ich gestern beim Surfen im Internet über das Transition Syren gestolpert. Ist jemand schonmal dieses Bike gefahren
Ich bin 1,64m und wiege 55kg.

Was für ein Bike würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Ani (19. Juli 2010)

miss gin fährt das syren.
von kona und von norco gibts glaub ich auch ladyfreerider. ich selber fahre als freerider ein yt noton was in s auch klein ausfällt (schön niedrig in der überstandshöhe, aber recht schwer und durch den schweren rahmen nur begrenzt tuning-fähig). rocky mountain slayer gibts (oder gabs zumindest bisher) auch in der größe xs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (19. Juli 2010)

lisa, 158 cm groß, fährt das sx trail  von 2009 in m. ansonsten wäre noch ´ne uzzi möglich, die ist auch schön tief gebaut und auch sonst super schick!


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Juli 2010)

Kona Minxy, ist mein Frauchen, in etwa so groß wie Du, mit richtig zufrieden. Größe XS.


----------



## theworldburns (20. Juli 2010)

ein santa cruz heckler vielleicht?
in größte S mit 38er rahmen, oberrohr mit 546mm, 150mm federweg und ist dabei nichtmal besonders schwer oder teuer.


----------



## Mitglied (20. Juli 2010)

Norco Vixa ist z. B. ein spezielles FR-Radl für die Damen.
In der Größe S käme so manches herkömmliche Bike in Frage da die Überstandshöhen niedrig und die Oberrohre kurz sind. Am besten Mal nach Erfahrungen fragen, Geos vergleichen und Du wirst sicher fündig.


----------



## schatten (20. Juli 2010)

Da gabs doch schon einen Thread...
Das Morewood Mbuzi beim Jehle ist übrigens noch mal billiger geworden.


----------



## MelleD (21. Juli 2010)

Ja, 699 mit Dämpfer, nen top Angebot!


----------



## the.lowrider (3. August 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> miss gin fährt das syren.
> von kona und von norco gibts glaub ich auch ladyfreerider. ich selber fahre als freerider ein yt noton was in s auch klein ausfällt (schön niedrig in der überstandshöhe, aber recht schwer und durch den schweren rahmen nur begrenzt tuning-fähig). rocky mountain slayer gibts (oder gabs zumindest bisher) auch in der größe xs.



Hey, wollte fragen wie groß du bist. Meine Freundin ist 162 cm groß, hat eine Schrittlänge von 77 cm. Meinst du ein NOTON könnte ihr in S passen?


----------



## Ani (3. August 2010)

Hallo, von der Schrittlänge her passt es auf jeden Fall schonmal.


----------



## trek 6500 (3. August 2010)

was ist mit nem canyon torque in s !!!!! oder santa cruz bullit ? oder ein s- nicolai (da sitzt man schön aufrecht ) - ab september kommt das  cube hanzz auf den markt - wär´auch ne alternative .... viel glück !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannaham (5. August 2010)

hallo,

also ich bin jetzt seit 2008 mit dem transition syren unterwegs (talas 36 und dhx) mit ca. 17,5 kg (dh 32 vorne)  bei größe m. bin super zufrieden damit. klar es könnte leichter sein, aber das kommt auch immer drauf an, was du damit machen willst.

eine freundin von mir hat sich heuer das syren gekauft, größe s und ca. 15.7 kg (andere felgen, slx-kurbel statt truvativ, dhx air-dämpfer, talas 36 2010, reifen: minion und ardent) und ist auch bestens zufrieden. 

wenn du zum syren also noch fragen hast, einfach melden,

lg, hanna


----------



## velo rouge (6. August 2010)

Hallo, ich geb auch noch meinen Senf dazu:
Ich fahre seit einem Jahr das Kona Minxy und bei meiner Größe von 1,65m sogar in Rahmengröße M!! Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Rad,außer die blöde Marzochigabel, die ich schon einschicken musste, aber jetzt wieder einwandfrei tut.und kann es wirklich nur weiterempfehlen.Es ist zwar keine Leichtgewicht, aber sehr angenehm zum Hochtreten.Von mir gibts!!
Das Vixxa ist sicher auch toll, bloss die Sattelstange läuft beim Bergrunter Gefahr auf den Dämpfer zuknallen.Ist auch etwas teurer wie die Minxy.
Ansonsten hab ich auch scho einige Mädels mit Specialized fahren sehen.


----------



## schatten (6. August 2010)

Ist das jetzt eigentlich ein besonderes Feature, daß die Frauenbikes (Syren, Minxy) so schwer sind...
Und die Überstandhöhe des Minxy ist auch nicht überzeugend.


----------



## the.lowrider (10. September 2010)

Hi, wer noch ein paar Marken braucht, dem hilft vllt. folgende Auflistung:

DH/ FR:
- SPECIALIZED DEMO, SX Trail. V.a. die 2011er Modelle sind schön niedrig. Schaut euch die Überstandshöhen im Netz an. Für kleine Fahrerinnen sehr empfehlenswert.
- CORSAIR Mealstrom
CANFIELDBROTHERS JEDI / ONE- CANDIGGLE leider ab 2011 nicht mehr verfügbar ( ca 72 cm Überstandshöhe mit einer Boxxer). Wobei aber (meiner Meinung nach, das 11er ONE das 10er DIGGLE ersetzt). Zudem sind die Rahmen recht leicht.
- MONGOOSE BOOT´R hat eine Überstandshöhe von 76cm mit DH Reifen. Sieht auf dem ersten Blcik arg hoch an, aber meiner Freundin passte das recht gut.
- KONA ´11er
- COPE STATEMENT
FR/END/AM:

auf jeden Fall die o.g. Vertreter und:
LAST HERB FR- schaut euch das Vid. der EUROBIKE 2010 an. Dann wisst ihr, was ich meine. 


das sind eben, die Rahmen, bei denen ich definitiv weiß, dass sie kleineren Fahrern passen. Mutmaßungen zu erwähnen, wie NORCO, BERGAMONT, YT,... lass ich an dieser Stelle sein, weil ich die Rahmen selber noch nicht live erleben konnte.

Hoffe, dass ich der ein oder anderen weiterhelfen konnte, die auf der Suche nach einem Radl ist. Wer etwas zu addieren hat, ist willkommen.


----------



## Der Khaki (13. September 2010)

Das Herb FR lässt sich auch super fahren, konnte schon eine Runde mit drehen und ich bin selber ziemlich klein.
Auf jedenfall eine super Option


----------



## ribisl (14. September 2010)

Meine freundin hat auch lange gesucht und einiges getestet. Sie ist 1,58m!
Und glücklich wurde sie dann mit diesem hier:
Transition Syren 2010 in Small


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (15. September 2010)

Da ich für meine Freundin auch auf der Suche nach einem AM oder leichtem Freerider bin habe ich mich dahingehend auch schon informiert.
Das Syren scheint sehr beliebt zu sein und ist auch relativ preiswert (im Vergleich zu anderen Marken).
Überstandshöhe ist wohl sehr gering. Die Specialized SX Trail Modelle von 2009 Aufwärts sind ebenso sehr kompakt und wurden hier ja auch schon erwähnt.
Weiterhin wäre vielleicht noch ein Intense SS2 etwas. Die Überstandshöhe ist auch sehr gering. Ich weiß nicht ob das Uzzi ähnlich kompakt ist, würde aber vermuten es ist etwas höher.
Am besten Fall auch noch einen integrierten Steuersatz nutzen. Da kommt man vorne fast einen cm weiter runter als mit Standanrd Steuersatz.


----------



## the.lowrider (20. September 2010)

wenn du akut auf der suche bist und die kohle dafür hast, sofort einen rahmen zu kaufen, dann schau mal bei canfield auf die hp. die haben das one im ausverkauf. ein bike mit guter touren geometrie ( 160mm gabel) und freeride geo ( 180mm gabel), gewicht eines enduros, reserven eines dh bikes. ich finds cool.


----------



## Nuala (20. September 2010)

die uzzi hat in rahmengröße s eine überstandhöhe von 68,58cm.


----------



## the.lowrider (21. September 2010)

eines fällt mir noch ein, falls es mit niedrigen rahmen immer noch knapp werden sollte:

notfalls könnte man noch (zumindest hinten) ein 24" rad einbauen, bringt im endeffekt ca. 3 cm absenkung ( vertikal durch nabe gemessen), im schrittbereich müsste es etwas weniger sein. 
nachteil: tourentauglichkeit schwindet
evtl. vorteil: sitz- und lenkwinkel werden mehr DH-orientiert

wer es praktisch abschetzen mag, kann ja aus seinem 26"er die luft rauslassen. dann kommt man ungefähr auf die differenz


----------



## Ponch (26. September 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> die uzzi hat in rahmengröße s eine überstandhöhe von 68,58cm.



Mit welcher Gabel und wo genau gemessen?


----------



## zimtsternchen (31. Oktober 2010)

bin zur zeit auch auf der suche nach nem neuen freerider... das syren hat spontan mein herz erobert... ist nur schwierig nen rad zu kaufen, ohne mal vorher drauf gesessen zu haben... was habt ihr da so für erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Veloce (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte auch keine Gelegenheit ein SX Trail Gr S Probe zu fahren .
Aber die Geodaten für den Rahmen  passten mir und so hab ich beschlossen meinen ersten Freerider selbst aufzubauen .
War spannendes Neuland aber das Rad ist genau so geworden wie ich es
mir vorgestellt habe . 
Das erste Fully ( Spezi Era FSR ) war allerdings  auch von der Größe passend aber eher raceorientiert . Ich habs dann gut verkauft und dafür
ein Safire erworben .


----------



## MelleD (2. November 2010)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> bin zur zeit auch auf der suche nach nem neuen freerider... das syren hat spontan mein herz erobert... ist nur schwierig nen rad zu kaufen, ohne mal vorher drauf gesessen zu haben... was habt ihr da so für erfahrungen gemacht?


 
Ich hatte mich auch nen bike bestellt, ohne vorher draufgesessen zu haben. Zum Glück hatten die nen Tool auf der Seite, wo man bei der Rahmengröße "beraten" wurde.
Und es paßt perfekt.
Ich weiß nicht, aus welcher Region du kommst, aber vielleicht findet sich ja jemand bei dir in der Nähe, der dich mal Probesitzen lassen könnte.
MissGin hat zum Beispiel eins, kommt glaub ich aus der Nähe von Düsseldorf.


----------



## Nuala (2. November 2010)

MissGin ist aber nicht wirklich klein... knapp 1,80m groß


----------



## MelleD (2. November 2010)

war ja auch nur ein Beispiel 
Wußt aber auch nicht, dass sie so groß ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (2. November 2010)

Auf jeden Fall ist das Syren von MissGin wunderschön


----------



## MelleD (2. November 2010)

Ohja, ist mein Traumbike. Nachdem ich mir mein Auto gekauft habe, wird auf das Syren gespart.


----------



## zimtsternchen (2. November 2010)

für nen Bike in L sind leider meine Arme und Beine zu kurz... ;o) 

zur Zeit fahre ich auch nen Canyon Nerve WXC 9.0SL was ich mir 2008 gekauft habe. Bin  die letzten Jahre auch nur Touren gefahren und hab Höhenmeter getreten, aber irgendwie macht mich runter rocken neuerdings viel mehr an. Für die letzten Male in Willingen  auf dem Freeride hab ich nen kurzeren Vorbau und nen breiteren Lenker drauf geschraubt... 
Aber irgendwie brauch ich mehr federweg... und noch nen Panzer. Habt ihr dazu zufällig noch nen heißen Tipp bzw empfehlt ihr irgendeinen ganz unbedingt?


----------

